# Anyone built a Daiwa Tournament Ballistic?



## huntinnc (Mar 11, 2015)

All,

I have the new TNBA35-405B blank coming. Anyone build one with a sliding/no reel seat? Wondering what you would use for covering, basic shrink tube or is there some other material?

Also, if you would like to share guide sizing/spacing, would be appreciated. Am going to use Fuji KW guides.

Thanks,

huntinnc


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

not answering your question but giving you another option....fully adjustable reel seat.

capehenrycrfg.com

View attachment 38673

View attachment 38681


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Spinning or conventional?


----------



## huntinnc (Mar 11, 2015)

Conventional but going to use Fuji KWSG guides not fuji low riders. I have the KW guides on a British Daiwa and it casts well. Looking at 7 rings and a tip vs factory low rider 6 rings and a tip. 5 rings on top section and 2 on middle. Spacing is tip(#12) - 6.25" - R1(#12) - 7" - R2(#12) - 8" - R3(#12) - 9.5" - R4(#16) - 12" - R5(#20) - 16.5" - R6(#25) - 25" - R7(#30). This spacing puts the upper joint almost exactly between R5 and R6. It also moves R7 8" closer to the tip to allow more length between reel and butt. I didn't have any type of calculator for the spacing, just tried to increment similarly to the factory ballistic rod.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I built one on the 40 model using chrome alconite conventional guides just placing them where the low riders were. It turned out just fine.


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

I had one built by a well known guy in Nags Head. I think you're on the right track with 7 guides + a tip.


----------

